# Auto Complete in Eclipse wie bei Netbeans



## scavenger156 (18. Aug 2011)

Hallo alle zusammen,
ich such ein Plugin oder irgendeine Möglichkeit um das Autocomplete in Eclipse zu ändern, damit es so aussieht wie in Netbeans.

Hier ein Screenshot von Netbeans:






Netbeans zeigt mir zu der Collection bei new ->STRG + Space
Alle Implementationen der Collection an

Hier wie es in Eclipse aussieht:





Ich hoffe irgendjemand kann mir helfen

schöne Grüße
Scavenger156


----------



## kama (18. Aug 2011)

Hi,,

unter Windows -> Preferences -> Java -> Editor -> Content Assist -> Advanced kannst Du einstellen wie der Content Assist sich verhalten soll und was er anzeigt...

weiterhin hilft auch ein nochmaliges Drücken von Ctrl-Space...

Bei sieht das wie es so aus: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruß
Karl Heinz Marbaise


----------



## scavenger156 (18. Aug 2011)

Ahoi Karl Heinz Marbaise 
es geht nicht um das Autocomplete wenn ich Punkt mache sondern bei "*new*"
Bei Punkt ist alles in Ordnung und genau so wie in deinem Screenshot.

Wenn ich mehrfach STR + SPACE drücke so zeigt er mir nur Implementationen an die ich schon 1 mal offen hatte und die aus dem java.util Package 
ich hätte aber gerne alle Implementationen von Collection.


----------



## Wildcard (21. Aug 2011)

Vielleicht kann die Chain Completion von Code Recommenders das auch, allerdings ist die eigentlich für etwas anderes gedacht:
Eclipse Code Recommenders


----------



## microbiotic (1. Sep 2011)

Code Recommenders kann das leider nicht (bei Konstruktoren alle potenziellen Subklassen anzeigen). Aber das lässt sich leicht implementieren. JDT Hilfsfunktionen um Subtypen zu finden gibt es und daraus ein einfaches Proposal zu machen, ist nicht allzu schwer  

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass das noch einige andere Leute nützlich finden würden. Wen du das Feature haben und umsetzen möchtest, helfe ich dir gerne bei Fragen. Schick deine Fragen einfach an das Recommenders Forum (http://eclipse.org/forums/eclipse.recommenders/).

Leider ist das Kernteam ab heute bis Mitte September im Urlaub. Danach helfen wir gerne 

Viele Grüße
Marcel


----------



## Wildcard (1. Sep 2011)

@Marcel as in Marcel Bruch?
Falls ja, *thumbs up* für Code Recommenders. Die letzte Version die ich versucht hatte war noch nicht ganz production stable, aber die Idee ist einfach spitze. Ein echtes Alleinstellungsmerkmal für Eclipse es kommen mehr und mehr coole Feature dazu :toll:
Die Chain Completion ist derzeit mein persönliches Highlight...


----------



## microbiotic (1. Sep 2011)

>@Marcel as in Marcel Bruch?
Ja.

> *thumbs up* für Code Recommenders. Die letzte Version die ich versucht hatte war noch nicht ganz production stable [...]
Danke 

Aus Neugier:
Was genau hat am meisten gestört? Waren es Fehler, lange Analysezeiten, hoher Speicherverbrauch, zu wenig unterstützte Frameworks?

> Die Chain Completion ist derzeit mein persönliches Highlight...
Dann kannst du dich schon auf den Nachfolger freuen. Der wird richtig smart und bezieht zusätzlich zu einfachen Callchains noch beobachtete Typecasts, häufige verwendete Pfade, Aufrufkontexte und eine ganze Reihe anderer Dinge mit ein. Das wird richtig spannend. Allerdings dauert es noch ein wenig bis Marc-Christian soweit ist und eine erste Version online gehen kann


----------



## scavenger156 (1. Sep 2011)

Vielen dank
das werde ich testen und wenn es so ist das ich was basteln muss dann werde ich mal schauen wann ich Zeit finde und bei Problemen euer Forum aufsuchen

danke an alle


----------



## Wildcard (2. Sep 2011)

microbiotic hat gesagt.:


> Was genau hat am meisten gestört? Waren es Fehler, lange Analysezeiten, hoher Speicherverbrauch, zu wenig unterstützte Frameworks?


Häufige Abstürze der Completion insbesondere in static Kontexten wenn ich mich richtig erinnere. Aber mein letzter Versuch ist auch schon wieder eine Weile her (kurz nachdem du die Chain Completion vorgestellt hattest, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere).
Die Anzahl der out-of-the-box unterstützten Bibliotheken ist sicherlich ein wichtiger Punkt, aber fast interessanter ist für uns eine einfache Möglichkeiten Completion Modelle auf einem firmeneigenen Server zur Verfügung zu stellen und auf die firmeneigene Codebasis loszulassen. Gute FOSS Software kommt mit guten Javadocs daher, closed source software oft leider nicht. Umso wertvoller ist da ein Tool wie Code Recommenders.



> > Die Chain Completion ist derzeit mein persönliches Highlight...
> Dann kannst du dich schon auf den Nachfolger freuen. Der wird richtig smart und bezieht zusätzlich zu einfachen Callchains noch beobachtete Typecasts, häufige verwendete Pfade, Aufrufkontexte und eine ganze Reihe anderer Dinge mit ein. Das wird richtig spannend. Allerdings dauert es noch ein wenig bis Marc-Christian soweit ist und eine erste Version online gehen kann


Ich harre gespannt der Dinge die da kommen werden. Ihr macht zwar einen wirklich guten Job bei der Promotion, aber dennoch glaube ich viele Java Entwickler wissen noch gar nicht was da auf sie zukommt. JDT + Code Recommenders bietet IMO weit mehr als die allseits hochgelobte IntelliJ Code Completion und das muss in der Java Welt erstmal sacken.


----------



## microbiotic (2. Sep 2011)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:


> Häufige Abstürze der Completion insbesondere in static Kontexten wenn ich mich richtig erinnere. Aber mein letzter Versuch ist auch schon wieder eine Weile her (kurz nachdem du die Chain Completion vorgestellt hattest, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere).
> Die Anzahl der out-of-the-box unterstützten Bibliotheken ist sicherlich ein wichtiger Punkt, aber fast interessanter ist für uns eine einfache Möglichkeiten Completion Modelle auf einem firmeneigenen Server zur Verfügung zu stellen und auf die firmeneigene Codebasis loszulassen. Gute FOSS Software kommt mit guten Javadocs daher, closed source software oft leider nicht. Umso wertvoller ist da ein Tool wie Code Recommenders.



Zu den Abstürzen:
Seitdem hat sich was getan  Falls dir mal wieder einer begegnet: Melden. Wir fügen neue Problemfälle in die Test Suite ein, und kontrollieren so, dass sie behoben bleiben.

Zur Teamunterstützung:
Es wird bald den "Code Recommenders Team Server" + Eclipse Sharing Client geben. Der Sharing Client übermittelt Analyseergebnisse vom lokalen Workspace an den Team Server; der Server baut dann jede Nacht neue Modelle die von den Eclipse Clients wieder runter geladen werden können. Das wird in 0.4 kommen. Mit 0.4 kommt dann auch die "Community Edition" in der jeder Entwickler mit einem zentralen Community Server die Daten austauschen kann.




Wildcard hat gesagt.:


> Ich harre gespannt der Dinge die da kommen werden. Ihr macht zwar einen wirklich guten Job bei der Promotion, aber dennoch glaube ich viele Java Entwickler wissen noch gar nicht was da auf sie zukommt. JDT + Code Recommenders bietet IMO weit mehr als die allseits hochgelobte IntelliJ Code Completion und das muss in der Java Welt erstmal sacken.



Ja, Code Recommenders ist noch nicht sehr bekannt. Allerdings ist das System noch nicht stabil genug und es fehlen noch einige Features, die vor einem großen Release unbedingt noch laufen müssen.
Aber Heise & Co stehen schon in den Startlöchern 

Wenn du/ihr auf dem Laufenden bleiben wollt: Neben dem Blog kommen über Twitter und G+ immer wieder Status Updates über neue Features und andere Code Recommenders Themen:

 bl How much can the IDE predict what you will write in the next seconds?
 tw Marcel Bruch (@MarcelBruch) auf Twitter
 g+ www.gplus.to/marcelbruch

Viele Grüße
Marcel

P.S.: "JDT + Code Recommenders bietet IMO weit mehr als die allseits hochgelobte IntelliJ Code Completion" << Darf ich das zitieren?


----------

